# Hello, Andy here I have a Branson 2810 tractor.



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

This is what is happening to my tractor the fuel solenoid shutoff is opening when I turn the switch but one second later it closes back. (it is a a 3 wire solenoid) the wire that supposed to hold it open has no voltage to it. The fuel cutoff fuse and glow plug fuse are ok. The 70 amp relay where the wire from the solenoid goes to there is no voltage on it. The relay has a constant hot wire 12 volts, wire from glow plugs 12 volts, the wire across from the glow plug wire goes to a controller. I can jump from the glow plug to the solenoid wire and make it work for a little while until the glow plug fuse blows. But sense I did that it went back to staying open with a low voltage going to the solenoid to hold it open. I purchased a new relay but it didn't change anything. What would be causing this issue? The wire from the solenoid ohms out ok this runs from the relay to the solenoid. Is there some shutdown on the engine protection that would close the solenoid? I have looked at the oil pressure switch which it is only a light indicator on the dash voltage is to it when I disconnect it when that happens the light goes out. Still there should be some kind of time relay for it to build pressure before it would go to fault. Any help appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Andy, welcome to the tractor forum.

QUOTE: *"I can jump from the glow plug to the solenoid wire and make it work for a little while until the glow plug fuse blows. But since I did that it went back to staying open with a low voltage going to the solenoid to hold it open."*

Are you saying that the fuel shutoff valve is now stuck open? With a low voltage applied to the solenoid? When you turn the key off does the low voltage disappear, and the solenoid stays open?? Does the engine run??


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

Right now it is closing a second after I turn the ignition switch again and will not crank because of no fuel.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Replace the fuel shutoff solenoid.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

2 coils inside the solenoid.. pull & hold.. hold is shorted.. replace solenoid.


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok, so the voltage on that wire comes from the solenoid?


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

Ordered solenoid today.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi......Andy


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

Changed solenoid all good, thanks six bales and the pumpguysc.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your welcome.. sad thing is, is the price.. as crappy as they are, they want an arm & a leg.. probably wont be the last time its changed, sorry to say..


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2017)

What if I take the old one cut the plunger off and just use the fuel valve to kill it.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The electrical system might not like that, seeing its still "reading" a short.. it might start blowing relays down the line.. not 100% sure..
Shutting off the fuel isn't real good either.. your emptying the system EVERY TIME you shut it off.. making the other components work 10x harder to start the engine..
You could cut off the plunger, disconnect the plug and lower the idle screw to the point that the engine slows to a shut off.. and everybodys happy.. UNLESS all you have is a foot throttle & theres a spring that returns it to idle.. then it will shut off every time you take your foot off the throttle.. The above suggestion is for a hand throttle..


----------



## Paul1940 (Oct 12, 2017)

Any chance that somebody has a schematic of the wiring on the Branson 2810?


----------

